# B I Chief Offer



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

*B. I. Chief Officer*

Looking for family information on the death of Chief Officer Jack Hopkins (I have his Seamans Book No.). He signed on the Naringa in December 1945 in Bombay and signed off March 1946 back in Bombay, I assume he was sick or injured. Two months later May 1946 he died in Trincomalee Hospital. Why did he not get sent home ? why was he sent to Trincomalee ? Is there any BI records of what happened to one of their officers? His death certificate states Naringa as his last ship.
Also are the family able to claim any MN service medals ? if so how do you go about applying?


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

Andy Duncan said:


> Looking for family information on the death of Chief Officer Jack Hopkins (I have his Seamans Book No.). He signed on the Naringa in December 1945 in Bombay and signed off March 1946 back in Bombay, I assume he was sick or injured. Two months later May 1946 he died in Trincomalee Hospital. Why did he not get sent home ? why was he sent to Trincomalee ? Is there any BI records of what happened to one of their officers? His death certificate states Naringa as his last ship.
> Also are the family able to claim any MN service medals ? if so how do you go about applying?


_I do not really have any answers for you, but I suspect that B.I. may have sent him to Trincomalee for convalescence purposes. I believe they did that quite a bit, as the Trincomalee climate was considered very appropriate under such cir***stances._


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Andy Duncan said:


> Also are the family able to claim any MN service medals ? if so how do you go about applying?


No doubt he was sent to the Combined Services Hospital because that would be the best hospital and I suspect he became too ill to be moved. (see attached)

Was Jack his correct given name or was it John?
Could you give us his Discharge A number and his
date and place of birth?
We need to establish if he or someone claimed his medal entitlement, assuming of course he had service during WW2.
If he did not claim his medals then we can direct you on how to claim them.

Roger

Roger


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you both for your prompt answers, your answer about being sent to Trincomalee does make sense. War Graves in Trincomalee confirmed his burial plot.
Roger, answers to your questions:

Full Name: Jack Hopkins
Date of Birth: 15 July 1906
Place: Dover England
Discharge No.1135221
Once again thank you both very much

Andy


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I am away from home at the moment. At first glance he did not recieve medals. Will get back to you in a few days unless other forum members help you.


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Andy,
As Roger has said there is no medal file for him at Kew. His family may not have claimed his medals or if they did the details may not have survived. This means it will be down to his next of kin to prove his medal entitlement. We can help you with that but first you should contact The Registry of Shipping and Seamen in Cardiff at the following address and ask them if he has a medal entitlement on file. The answer will probably be no but that is what you must do first.

Medal Officer
The Registry of Shipping and Seamen
P.O. Box 420
Cardiff
CF24 5XR
Tel: 029 20 44 88 00
Fax: 029 20 44 88 20
Email:[email protected] 

The medal office is in a state of flux at the moment due to the retirement of the previous en***bent but they should keep you right. After you have been in touch with them come back to us and we will advise.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Hugh.

regards
Roger


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Hugh 
I will follow this up and report back

All the best for the New Year
Andy


----------

